# Buying options and moving trailers across country



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Why can't you find a trailer in California? Wouldn't that be so much easier? It isn't like they are hard to find there. 

I have a 2 horse step up slant with a roomy dressing/tackroom that I bought new from a dealer near me, in California. It's a Maverick aluminum BP stock trailer, which should be fine for mustangs. If you, conversely, are looking for a warmblood size, I would avoid slants; some warmbloods are just too long to fit in them.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

It seems like the trailers in CA are much more expensive compared to similar trailers in other states, to the point where it may make more sense to pay to have it moved. 

I would mostly be looking at used trailers as well. There doesn't seem to be as much of a market in California from what I've seen online.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Filou said:


> It seems like the trailers in CA are much more expensive compared to similar trailers in other states, to the point where it may make more sense to pay to have it moved.
> 
> I would mostly be looking at used trailers as well. There doesn't seem to be as much of a market in California from what I've seen online.


By the time you pay for the shipping/hauling on it, you'd be better off to pay CA prices. You're still going to have to license it and pay the taxes in CA, so you won't save anything there. 

The type of trailer is available here in OK for not a whole lot of money but, since you don't have an OK tax exempt card, you'll pay the taxes and then have to pay more once you get it to CA. Look for this brand: CM Trailers. I've put a link to their website, they're manufactured in Madill, OK. Well made and they stand by their product. They tend to be fairly basic but nice, get the job done for not a huge amount of money. The Dakota is the most popular one around here, I've had several friends who have bought them and been very satisfied. https://www.cmtrailers.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/2016-CM-Trailers-BrochureNEW.pdf

I own a Logan, made in Utah so not far for you to go pick up. They have a bunch of nice trailers. I had mine custom made in 1997 and I'm still hauling it and it still looks pretty darn good for a 23 year old trailer. Here's a link to a website that has several models for you to look at.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for that. I could see moving it and then paying the taxes running up to the same price as paying the costs here. I wasn't thinking about the taxes which will surely eat the difference. 

The CM Trailers are all pretty short. I think having one that's over 7' inside would be preferred as well as wide to fit the warmblood horse.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Are you referring to "wild mustangs" from the BLM adoption centers cause it makes a difference...

I have friends who adopted several mustangs via the BLM when they do their "road-show" adoption event which can also coincide with delivering some animals already spoken for to the central adoption location.
In this case it was in South Florida...
The horses are true "wild" mustangs evidenced by their tattoo worn.

So, if it is BLM animals, "wild" last I knew it must be a stock trailer with solid sides and rear door that swings open as a step up trailer.
Slats for airflow were permitted think top 12" - 18" was all and it could be multiple spaces but bars/slats so no head or limb could protrude and cause injury or worse.
The trailer had to be 7' tall I think was specified or taller.

Their horses they adopted one at a time...
Their experience was they backed a empty trailer up to a makeshift chute...
The horse was turned loose from its corral location and sent, driven to and onto the trailer.
At that point the BLM workers closed the trailer door and secured it and you had your horse and were on your way.
What you did when you got home and needed to unload a un-handled wild animal I have no idea about.
My friends used corral panels covered in heavy tarps to make their chute to unload into a corral with fence height top rail being 6' tall and a angled section on top so no escaping...horses can jump.
They covered much of the fence so it looked solid, strong and huge to a frightened animal but they also had the corral set up the horse could see their other horses for some comfort..
Once the animal was with them for 21 days they extended their other tame horses fence to touch the mustangs so the animals could meet, greet and get to know each other.
During this time they worked with the mustang to gain trust and enjoy being touched by the human hand with gentleness and kindness also recognizing that those funny 2-legged things brought it food often.
About a month after the mustang arrived home they actually met and lived with the other horses..but it all started with a ride home in a stock trailer with step-up and swing close rear door.

Now if the horse is a private owned mustang, born in captivity animal, then no idea about the trailer requirements.
BLM used to be specific in fencing needs too, especially could not be barbwire.
They required a certain height fence [unknown to me] but my friends did 6'..
It was same as the trailer used when transporting your new adoption..meet the requirements or don't come cause at that time you were turned away.

Wild needed to be protected from well-meaning individuals, a ramp-load open top ramp is not keeping a wild animal inside during transit..:|
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Filou said:


> Thanks for that. I could see moving it and then paying the taxes running up to the same price as paying the costs here. I wasn't thinking about the taxes which will surely eat the difference.
> 
> The CM Trailers are all pretty short. I think having one that's over 7' inside would be preferred as well as wide to fit the warmblood horse.


CM's come in 7 ft heights. A friend of mine who owned one fit both of her BIG horses in it. One was 17 hh and the other was over but don't remember how much. So depending on the WB, it might be fine. The CM's fit the BLM Mustang criteria just fine.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, to fit BLM specs.

I've looked into it more and the largest horse we need to fit needs 7'6" height and wide if possible though may be able to get away with regular width.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

In California there are good used stock trailers to be had cheaply in any cowtown.


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

also check Facebook market place, theres some cheep ones there


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Don't forget to check in Arizona, Utah, Nevada, Idaho etc. The used market there should have something if you can't find it in California.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, so far it looks like there's a few good options for trucks and trailers just a few states over!

While there are trailers in CA it seems like not as many are big enough or the right type for what I'd want. 

I'm leaning towards a 3h bumper pull that's in the 7' dimension and I've only seen 1 in my price range in CA so far.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I get what you're saying @Filou.
We bought our Wilson stock trailers in Oklahoma when we lived in TX, both the 24' and 48' west coast side load. We moved back to Nevada and sold both the 24' for almost what we paid for it and made a considerable profit on the 48' after having them for a couple years.

When we bought our little 16' WW pipe livestock trailer, we drove from Nevada to Amarillo, TX to pick it up because, one, you can't find one used that isn't thrashed and been welded on and patched together because people use them here until they get to that point. Two, if you do find them used and not thrashed they have a big price tag and they go fast. It was cheaper to buy a used one in TX and go get it. It was so worth it we considered buying two to bring back, keep one and sell one.

I also did the same buying a pickup last month. I couldn't find what I wanted here in Idaho, Nevada or Utah. I found the exact pickup I wanted in Dallas for the price I wanted to pay, again it was cheaper for me to fly from Idaho to DFW, buy the pickup and drive it home than it was to buy the pickup here.

So if you're looking for something very specific it may be worth traveling but that is where you need to do your research. How many miles per a gallon does your pickup get so you can calculate the cost of fuel going to get it? Motels? Food? Time off work?


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Have any of you used a rental truck with a trailer?
I would like to have the trailer in case of emergency considering the fires we've been having over the past few years. I can get a trailer for less than a truck, use a rental truck for a few years to make sure I like it before I buy a truck. 
I am confident I'll get a f250 or silverado 2500 or something in that range so I think I'll be safe with whatever trailer choice I go with there.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Filou said:


> Have any of you used a rental truck with a trailer?
> I would like to have the trailer in case of emergency considering the fires we've been having over the past few years. I can get a trailer for less than a truck, use a rental truck for a few years to make sure I like it before I buy a truck.
> I am confident I'll get a f250 or silverado 2500 or something in that range so I think I'll be safe with whatever trailer choice I go with there.


I have not rented a pickup. 
Just a quick look on UHaul's website since I do know they rent pickups, looks to be about $20/day plus.70 cents a mile to rent. However it only said a pickup with an 8ft. bed didn't specify a half ton or 3/4 ton pickup. 
They claim the pickup gets about 19 mpg but we know you won't get that towing a trailer. 

It has been several years since we rented a moving van from UHaul but I remember we had to keep the van a few days longer than what we had signed the contract for at the time of rental and pick up, they dinged us pretty hard for keeping it. It got expensive fast. Might want to keep that in mind.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Uhaul has some 1/2 ton pickups around here. 
Enterprise and hertz have 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks and it looks like you can use them for towing based on their websites information. I think they were higher cost per day but included miles or the mileage was cheaper. My guess is for anything I'd be doing it would be $100-$200 per day and I'd probably start off with just a few trail rides and a few shows this first year.


----------

